
6 US Cities Amazon Should Consider for Its Second HQ - spo81rty
https://www.pcmag.com/news/356056/6-cities-amazon-should-consider-for-its-second-us-headquarte
======
mc32
Pittsburgh might be a nice place except for the continental winter weather.
They could pick up many of the the CMU graduates.

On the other hand if foul weather is not an issue Boston metro produces lots
of talent, a significant portion does not remain but a cachet company could
suck them up and keep them.

------
var_foobar
"Great airport" in Charlotte? I was there on a layover a few weeks ago in the
American terminal and thought I had traveled back to the 90's.

------
gamechangr
I would take Kansas City then Charlotte

------
warrenm
Not Dallas or Charlotte

~~~
denimnerd
why

~~~
warrenm
Charlotte and Dallas are not well setup to handle more people, imo

The sprawl around Dallas is already bad - and Charlotte just isn't really
setup for the number of people it has (plus, CLT is a lousy airport, in my
experience)

~~~
ttonkytonk
Charlotte's building a crapload of apartments though.

